# passport renewal - Pakistan- From Australia



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

A few days back I got my visa stamped on my passport, my initial entry should be before 28th Jan 2012.

Now, the problem is that my passport will expire on 12 Feb 2012. I know I can travel without any problem as the visa is evidenced. I was thinking if its a good idea if I renew my passport here (Pakistan) to avoid any hassle while I am in Australia.

Any suggestions? ... 
Also if someone can share experience of passport renewal from Pakistan embassy in Australia.
In Melbourne and Sydney where they are located and do they require document other than CNIC.

I was thinking of applying for renewal here as my scheduled initial entry is in 3rd week of Sep'11. And then fill the relevant form for change of passport. 
I learned that the canceled stamp is not made on the old passport if any visa is still valid on it. 
So I am little confused.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You can also do it from Australia once here. The website to go to: Pakistan Diplomatic Missions in Australia

Then once you have the new Pakistan PP you can get DIAC to put a new sticker in the PP.



F1-CUF said:


> Hi,
> 
> A few days back I got my visa stamped on my passport, my initial entry should be before 28th Jan 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks amaslam,
The website is down, checked the cached version from google. 
As from the passport & visa link it says the embassy is in Sydney and Canberra only. 

Any real life experience with the embassy ?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> .
> 
> Any real life experience with the embassy ?


Yep.

It's fairly simple...

You post them a photocopy and originals of your passport and CNIC, the passport form and 2 passport size pictures and a letter of request along with a bank-draft of AU$61, and an empty self-addressed return courier packet.

They will post you your old passport, the new one, and your CNIC back in the self-addressed satchel you sent them.

It takes around 2-3 weeks for this process.

Be aware that neither the consulate in sydney nor the high commission in canberra will issue machine readable passport booklets.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks twister292,

Does it matter if we have machine readable passport or not?

I know few people with plain old passport living abroad, they don't seem to have any trouble with visa stamping for visit purpose to any other country.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> thanks twister292,
> 
> Does it matter if we have machine readable passport or not?
> 
> I know few people with plain old passport living abroad, they don't seem to have any trouble with visa stamping for visit purpose to any other country.


For most intents and purposes, most countries will be agnostic towards the type of passport (MRP or legacy)...some countries (Singapore, UAE for example) can sometimes turn up their noses towards the older passports though


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

ok, so what do you say about renewal from Pakistan? 

Its cheaper even if I go the urgent path, It will cost Rs. 4000/-
Went few weeks back for passport renewal with a close relative, the person asked before stamping "cancelled" that if any visa is valid. If it is they don't stamp.

In short, I want to avoid the re-stamping of visa from Pakistan and at the same time want to renew the passport from here. 
Also to avoid any kind of issue related to the visa stamped on the old passport by the immigration people at the departure Airport (Karachi). 

I will ask DIAC about this, I remember there is a form for new passport so they can map the visa to the new passport no.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

So I figured out the solution while searching on google, I think this would be helpful for a lot of people:

Direct Link:
New passport : British Expat Discussion Forum 

Says:

Renew your passport, good if the cancelled stamp is not made. 

The Australian high commission in India advised to travel with both the passports, and, later to get the visa labeled in the new passport from the nearest DIAC's office in Australia. 

Send FORM929 (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf) to [email protected] and sent a PLE explaining the same

After that, details get updated on Online Visa enquiry page.
---------------------------------------------------

This is the complete procedure.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

If more authentic info need to be read about traveling with both passport thing as in the above, see this here at the Australian Embassy - Germany:

Visa Labels - Australian Embassy

It says:

If you obtain a new passport and you have a valid visa label in your old passport you may travel to Australia with both new and your expired passport. You simply need to present your old and new passport for boarding and entry clearance. The visa label must be intact (not detached or damaged in any way).


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

You can renew from pakistan as well...

If the older passport still has a valid visa, they will simply return it to you. Just because the passport booklet is cancelled doesnt mean the visa on it is rendered invalid.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear All;

Please share the procedure of Australian VISA Labelling/Stamping from Pakistan.In addition to that is it possible to get mine and my family's(currently in Pakistan) passport visa labelling separately-mine from UAE and my family's from Pakistan.

Detailed and comprehensive response would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok, so I renewed my passport. Got the new one on 1 Aug, sent the form for passport change with the scan of passport information page to the email address given above.

No need to send the PLE, the passport information has now been updated at the VEVO.


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

*Visa & Passport Expiry Issue*

Hi guys,

I'm a student in Sydney. My electronic passport and student visa are both due to expire in March 2012. I got admission in another Masters program which will end Jun 2012, hence I have its eCoE.

I want to get my visa extended. But for that is it necessary to get the passport extended FIRST?

If yes, then is it an issue if I get my Machine Readable Passport MRP (electronic Passport) renewed from Sydney consulate? These people only issue non-MRP (manual passport). Do the Australian immigration or customs have any issue with non-MRP passport?

What other options do I have?

Can anyone help please!

Thanks!


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Schnitzer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a student in Sydney. My electronic passport and student visa are both due to expire in March 2012. I got admission in another Masters program which will end Jun 2012, hence I have its eCoE.
> 
> ...



No, problem having the old one. They keep track of the visa with the passport no. only so no need to worry. Go ahead with the passport renewal.


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> No, problem having the old one. They keep track of the visa with the passport no. only so no need to worry. Go ahead with the passport renewal.


Thanks for your reply. I have another question if you can kindly answer.

If I get the MRP passport renewed to get a new NON-MRP passport, then get my visa extended on the NON-MRP passport (assuming Aussies accept NON-MRP), then will it be possible for me to get my NON-MRP passport changed to MRP from Pakistan (in case I'm travelling to Pak)?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Schnitzer said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have another question if you can kindly answer.
> 
> If I get the MRP passport renewed to get a new NON-MRP passport, then get my visa extended on the NON-MRP passport (assuming Aussies accept NON-MRP), then will it be possible for me to get my NON-MRP passport changed to MRP from Pakistan (in case I'm travelling to Pak)?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


No need to change; passport people here won't do it either as they only change/renew passport if damaged or lost and if duration left is less than 6 months.

The non-mrp is acceptable everywhere in the world. And all know that many embassy of Pakistan out of country issue these.


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> No need to change; passport people here won't do it either as they only change/renew passport if damaged or lost and if duration left is less than 6 months.
> 
> The non-mrp is acceptable everywhere in the world. And all know that many embassy of Pakistan out of country issue these.


Thanks for your reply. What you mentioned is correct, it really helped solve some problems.

I got a few more questions for you since you seem knowledgeable about these topics.

1. If I apply for my student visa extension, can I travel to Pakistan or is it must for me stay till a decision is given on my extension request.

2. If I'm travel to Pak in Dec 2011, to return in Jan 2012, will Pakistani Airport authority object to my travel in any way as my visa expires Mar 2012? (Asking this cause I heard a rumour that if less time remains on visa, Pakistani Airport staff become a pain in the neck and don't allow travel)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Schnitzer said:


> Thanks for your reply. What you mentioned is correct, it really helped solve some problems.
> 
> I got a few more questions for you since you seem knowledgeable about these topics.
> 
> ...


You seem to know about the Pakistani Airport staff , 
*If your visa is of multiple entries then there should be no problem. * They only check the validity, as you will be departing from PK; Your visa checking would be done by AUS airport immigration authorities.

Have you already applied for the extension?

Also check with the immigration department as to "does the existing visa remains valid, when one applies for extension". You may find this info in FAQs at the website of DIAC.


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> You seem to know about the Pakistani Airport staff ,
> *If your visa is of multiple entries then there should be no problem. * They only check the validity, as you will be departing from PK; Your visa checking would be done by AUS airport immigration authorities.
> 
> Have you already applied for the extension?
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Yea I get to hear about the Pakistani Authorities from people every now and then describing their misadventures. That's why making sure.

I haven't applied for the extension yet as I still have 5 months remaining on my visa. Just trying to gather necessary information to make sure everything goes smooth. DIAC and you have been quite reachable, unlike Pakistani embassy and Interior ministry who's email is blocked out due to storage limit. *sigh*


----------



## wase (Oct 25, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> Hi,
> 
> A few days back I got my visa stamped on my passport, my initial entry should be before 28th Jan 2012.
> 
> ...


Hello,
You better get your passport renewed from Pakistan so you can get a machine readable passport, otherwise if you wanna renew your passport in Sydney, Melbourne or somewhere else in Australia you will get Manual passport. 
Moreover you can travel with new passport while your visa sticker is attached to you old passport provided with you keep your both passport when you are travellin to Australia.
Passport office in pakistan can not stamp (cancelled) your valid Visa from third country apart from your passport.

Renewing your passport from Pakistani Mission in Australia You would need your Expired passport or valid passport with less than 6 months validity along with your Digital ID (CNIC or NICOP) and certainly passport fee which is approximatly about AUD 65. for ordinary service.
I hope this would help your confussion.


----------



## wase (Oct 25, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> No need to change; passport people here won't do it either as they only change/renew passport if damaged or lost and if duration left is less than 6 months.
> 
> The non-mrp is acceptable everywhere in the world. And all know that many embassy of Pakistan out of country issue these.


If you want to get your passport which was issued from another country and want to renew it from pakistan or want to get Machine readable passport (MRP) from passport office then make make sure you take a letter from pakistani mission that you passport particular and particular passport issued to you other wise it might take long time for pakistani passport to be issued because of verifcation from Pakistani mission in that country, it happened to me:clap2:


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

wase said:


> Hello,
> You better get your passport renewed from Pakistan so you can get a machine readable passport, otherwise if you wanna renew your passport in Sydney, Melbourne or somewhere else in Australia you will get Manual passport.
> Moreover you can travel with new passport while your visa sticker is attached to you old passport provided with you keep your both passport when you are travellin to Australia.
> Passport office in pakistan can not stamp (cancelled) your valid Visa from third country apart from your passport.
> ...


Thanks Wase,

If you read the above posts, I have already renewed my passport and got the new one in August.

Again thanks for the input and the info regarding mission letter for changing old passport to MRP from Pakistan.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Fellas

My passport is going to expire shortly and I am getting worried what to do. As Canberra office of Pakistan High Commission has started issuing MRPs but for that in person visit is required. I am in Perth and it is costly adventure including air ticket and day off from work to visit Canberra Office for Passport. Please advise:

1-Should I opt for manual passport from Sydney Office - because it is hassle free;
2-Go for machine readable passport regardless of the cost and effort it needs, as it is better to have MRP to avoid the difficulties the manual passport holder face whilst travelling.

Please comment and suggest the way out.

Regards
Hassan


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi Fellas
> 
> My passport is going to expire shortly and I am getting worried what to do. As Canberra office of Pakistan High Commission has started issuing MRPs but for that in person visit is required. I am in Perth and it is costly adventure including air ticket and day off from work to visit Canberra Office for Passport. Please advise:
> 
> ...


My passport was about to expire recently, but I didn't go for a manual passport because MRP was about to be introduced. Once it was, I took a day off work, drove to Canberra and got it done. I'm sure its not as easy for you as you're in Perth, but its worth the trouble.

Firstly, manual passports are being issued with a expiry of 2015 where as MRP come with a ten-year expiry. This means that you might have to plan a trip in two years to get an MRP anyways.

Secondly, they are pushing people to go for MRPs hence are issuing manual passports only in cases of emergency, which is if you tell them that you need to fly next week or so. They might even ask you for details or tickets.

It's upto you as you'd know your circumstances better but I'd say go for the MRP. Jetstar shouldn't be more than $300 return. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Schnitzer said:


> My passport was about to expire recently, but I didn't go for a manual passport because MRP was about to be introduced. Once it was, I took a day off work, drove to Canberra and got it done. I'm sure its not as easy for you as you're in Perth, but its worth the trouble.
> 
> Firstly, manual passports are being issued with a expiry of 2015 where as MRP come with a ten-year expiry. This means that you might have to plan a trip in two years to get an MRP anyways.
> 
> ...


Hi Schnitzer

Thanks for your really helpful reply.

I'd now definitely go for MRP.

Stay blessed .

Regards
Hassan


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Schnitzer said:


> My passport was about to expire recently, but I didn't go for a manual passport because MRP was about to be introduced. Once it was, I took a day off work, drove to Canberra and got it done. I'm sure its not as easy for you as you're in Perth, but its worth the trouble.
> 
> Firstly, manual passports are being issued with a expiry of 2015 where as MRP come with a ten-year expiry. This means that you might have to plan a trip in two years to get an MRP anyways.
> 
> ...


Hi Shnitzer

Where did you see this rent of $300....I'm searching but jetstar doesn't operate from Perth to Canberra .

Please guide.

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi Shnitzer
> 
> Where did you see this rent of $300....I'm searching but jetstar doesn't operate from Perth to Canberra .
> 
> ...


Please read "rent" in above post as airfare.

Thanks
Hassan


----------



## adnan.adeel (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello Hassan,

I am in Gladstone Queensland. Please send me your contact information.

Thanks,
Adnan Adeel


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi Shnitzer
> 
> Where did you see this rent of $300....I'm searching but jetstar doesn't operate from Perth to Canberra .
> 
> ...


You're right on Jetstar doesn't fly Perth to Canberra. I actually meant to write Perth to Sydney. It's actually under $300.

However, I checked it up, with Virgin Australia, Perth to Canberra is $380.

Cheers!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Schnitzer said:


> You're right on Jetstar doesn't fly Perth to Canberra. I actually meant to write Perth to Sydney. It's actually under $300.
> 
> However, I checked it up, with Virgin Australia, Perth to Canberra is $380.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks buddy


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I finally got grant letter today..

one issue is that during my application my old passport with which i logged application got expired and i renewed it and informed CO with form 1022, change of circumstances form.
Now on my grant letter old passport number is written. can i contact CO email-id for update my passport number after issuance of visa or i need contact immigration dpt directly for updating passport info.

BR,
Oz2356


----------

